# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart clothing >  Synapse Dress, Anouk Wipprecht, Amsterdam, Nezerlands

## Airicist

Author - Anouk Wipprecht

----------


## Airicist

Article "Wearable Tech Just Got Smarter: Anouk Wipprecht’s Intel-Edison-powered, 3D-printed “Synapse Dress” Logs Your Mood"

by Elizabeth
September 23, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Interactive SYNAPSE dress IDF 2014
September 17, 2014




> Synapse dress demonstration during IDF (Intel Development Forum) September 9-11th 2014
> created by Dutch fashion-tech designer Anouk Wipprecht enabled by Intel Edison

----------


## Airicist

Interactive Intel-Edison based Synapse dress by Dutch fashion-tech designer reveals wearers metal states
September 17, 2014




> Exploration in interactive bio-sensing garments - 3D printed Intel-Edison powered Synapse dress logs and communicates mood and level of (dis)stress. Created by Dutch Fashion Tech designer Anouk Wipprecht with Niccolo Casas and Intel's New Devices Group as a research into 'sensing garments'; as the dress logs your mood, and senses you far beyond one set of bio-signals only, the dress becomes a little ecosystem which monitors your behaviour, while co-evolving with the space around your body. The dress acts on the wearers behalf due to embedded sensors and actuators and logging hardware. Checkout movie for more info an a lil voice-over.
> 
> The dress is digital created (Maya, Zbrush) and 3D printed at Materialise (3D printing service) in the flexible TPU 92A-1 in a laser sintering technique, dyed with an metallic pearl embedded with the system layered within the front piece and shoulder mount.
> 
> video + edit: Anouk Wipprecht
> shots: Jason Perry
> logo: Sean HG (ReGeered Media)
> mua: Parker Day
> model: Whitney
> ...

----------

